# Sticky  2015 Gardening Picture Thread



## Dixie Bee Acres

Maybe one of the mods can make this a sticky.

March is here, spring is just around the corner, gardening fever is spreading and I have a bad case of it. Let's get this season started.

I have somewhere about 600 tomato, pepper, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, and herb plants started. So, what have you got going on so far? Post pics if possible.


----------



## Callieslamb

This is after 2 days of 40 degree temps........

Have a heart, man.....we can't plant out tomatoes for another 2 months.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I can't plant tomatoes outside for another 2-3 months, but I want big, strong, hearty plants when I can.


----------



## HoofPick

I'm currently in an apartment so I'm doing a container garden this year. So far I have rosemary starts and planted sugar snap peas, basil, cilantro, parsley, and swiss chard seeds yesterday.


----------



## menollyrj

Just before all the winter weather...


----------



## kkbinco

Snow only melted off a day or two ago. My small backyard garden awaits.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

The snow is gone from my gardens now. All you can see is dirt, scattered ash from the fireplace all winter, and cleanouts from the chicken coop and rabbit and guinea pig cages all winter.


----------



## RomeGrower

Seeds are up in our greenhouse. Pretty exciting.


----------



## treefrog

sweet potato tire tower


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Metzlers???



If pic loads, here is the first cherry tomatoes i started from seed a bit over a month ago.


----------



## treefrog

lets try this pic thingy again:

sweet potato tire tower. three motorcycle tires filled with county compost and a little 5-10-15. three "india red" slips. i got the original potato of this cultivar at an indian grocery. i asked the guy behind the counter what kind it was and he said "india red." his english was sketchy, and my hindi was worse. it is very similar to "japanese" and possibly identical. red skin, flaky white starchy interior. excellent baked. a good substitute for russet bakers which are difficult to raise here.


----------



## treefrog

how long do i have to wait until i can eat one of these alleged potatoes?

dragon is loyal and sweet, but not patient.


----------



## treefrog

more towers waiting to be filled with compost,

the next county over (leon/tallahassee) composts all their landscape wastes and gives away the product to gardeners. they even load it (free) with their huge front end loader. alas, the unloading and placement are still shovel jobs.


----------



## treefrog

while i was at the tire place salvaging tires, i found a couple twelve inchers that worked out just right as the base of a tomato cage.


----------



## treefrog

more slips in the pipeline - o'henry, hannah, boniato, and japanese (this one i'm sure of)


----------



## treefrog

four guacamole trees in bloom in the greenhouse


----------



## treefrog

and mangos! this little beauty is a "lancetilla" variety that bears fruit up to 5 lb (2.2 kg)! you'll never see this one in the stores. the flesh is completely fiberless and so tender that it bruises in shipping. produce managers won't carry it.


----------



## treefrog

five pound (plus) lancetilla mango - not my pic.


----------



## RomeGrower

Our Florida friends are ahead of us.


----------



## SteadyDreamer

This is a couple weeks old, but we are starting things off inside and can't wait to move outside! These little guys are about 6" tall now . This tray is just tomatoes and peppers. All the other starts are still babies lol. First year to start from seed. Already loving it!


----------



## SteadyDreamer

A couple more.... Just because hehehe.


----------



## RomeGrower

This morning:


----------



## treefrog

3.14.15..... happy pi day everyone! time to plant something that makes into a pie!


----------



## Vickivail98

I'm trying to show restraint. I'm in Michigan and the last of the snow will melt today but I don't plant out tomatoes until the end of May. I've got the first round of seeds started but I'm trying some new techniques this season and am trying to stagger a little more. It's so hard to resist start tons of plants. I only have so much room!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I transplanted 18 more tomatoes and 18 more bell peppers from the starter pellets to 3 inch peat pots. I have 36 more tomatoes just starting to sprout in starter pellets now, next weekend they will go to peat pots. I am finally done starting tomatoes and peppers.
I did plant some Orange cockscomb seeds yesterday. My wife has three rose bushes to plant in a bed right in front of the house, all are yellow or Orange-ish, so the Orange cockscomb will look nice around them.
Now that the veggies are done being started, I'm trying to track down some mum seeds.


----------



## Adisiwaya

Have heirlooms tomato, peppers, califlowers and bunch other flowers. Didn't explain to the misses about not drowning the plants.... Killed all the little seedlings.... This is our second bunch starting this year. Green house will be built this summer. Our 8 foot Windows work really good for Sun and temp. Haven't figured which spot to cultivate yet... (Down to a 50x50 or a 65x130... Depends if boss will let me load black dirt in the belt trailer to level that spot)


----------



## treefrog

paper wasp (the stinging kind!) pimping mango blossoms


----------



## RomeGrower

Contender peach tree blossoming


----------



## Declan

My peach blooms are just about ready to bust open but are not quite there yet.

I am busying myself building a walled flowerbed along my property line opposite my shed to make use of the strip of land and still have a foot path. Whoever built the house put the shed in a bad position, or at least one that wasted a lot of space beside it that I am trying to make useable.

Not sure what I will plant in it. I was thinking leaks maybe but want something that will spread and come back every year, so might end up with garlic.strawberries or herbs.


----------



## Skandi

Onions and artichokes is all, everything here has to find a windowledge space, and I only have one southfacing one. though from april I'll start some stuff in the greenhouse, still to cold in there in the night to do it (and the chickens are back in doing the last bug clear)


----------



## treefrog

guacamole dreamin' the small green dot in the center is an avocado almost the size of a pinto bean.


----------



## treefrog

moving the transients out of the greenhouse


----------



## treefrog

spot and dragon


----------



## treefrog

"fantastic" avocado, aka "pryor" planted out in ground today. planted a foot below grade so that graft union will be earth protected. that way if it ever freezes back to the ground, it will re-sprout with varietal wood above the graft rather than rootstock. fantastic has survived 10 farenheit near san antonio. i believe in belt AND suspenders when planting avocados in zone 8b.


----------



## treefrog

giant delicious tomatoes 23 march

same tomatoes 12 march


----------



## treefrog

beefsteak tomatoes 23 march


----------



## treefrog

pineapples; front row, five white jade and one smooth cayenne second row, one variegated and three sugarloaf.


----------



## treefrog

mango seedlings growing out for grafting this summer


----------



## treefrog

avocado seedlings growing out for grafting


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Loving all of the pictures. I think I need to repot my cherry tomatoes. They are in 3 inch peat pots and all are about 16-18 inches tall and starting to fall over, yet it is still too early to plant outside.


----------



## po boy

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Loving all of the pictures. I think I need to repot my cherry tomatoes. They are in 3 inch peat pots and all are about 16-18 inches tall and starting to fall over, yet it is still too early to plant outside.


Repot to minimum gallon containers.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Planning on it. I have the biggest in a three gallon already.


----------



## Vickivail98

It's officially two months out from last years plant out date, time to go wild with tomato seeds!


----------



## JH-Q

Interesting thread, especially i like seeing pictures of gardening in FL. The plants grown over there in the tropics are so much different. 

I just finished digging the pit for the greenhouse today. Next thing to do is installing some screw piles and drainage pipes, filling the pit with gravel and pouring some concrete for the foundation. I'm going to put some frost insulation under the growing beds as well, so the beds heat up faster in the springtime. 

The greenhouse is going to be 3x8m (10x26,5ft). I ended up with a Russian-made greenhouse "Dachnaya Strelka 3.0", since the rouble-euro exchange rate is excellent for buying stuff from Russia. I'll be visiting Estonia to buy the greenhouse within some weeks.
http://www.kasvuhoone.ee/et/node/34

I've also started plenty of chilies under a growing lamp inside. I planted the seeds in mid-january. I'll start the tomato seeds next week..


----------



## treefrog

a boquet of mango blossoms

maha chanok. a thai variety. long and slender, ripens pink, yellow, green. in australia they call this one "rainbow mango."


----------



## treefrog

lancetilla mango. the first shot is ten days ago, there's a wasp working the blossoms, top center. the second shot - it's flushing new leaves, and small blossom panicles are emerging from the leaf nodes. i estimate the second blossoms are about six or eight weeks behind the first. double crop! yummm! lancetillas are huge. average over two pounds. some up to five pounds.


----------



## treefrog

cac mango. this one's from vietnam, and it looks like it's double cropping too. we've had a fairly mild winter with a few cold snaps. i think the fluctuations have caused the mango trees some confusion, and they think there have been two springs. so... they bloom twice. whatever, i think i may get two crops of mangos.first is a bloomspike that has already set fruit. i'm not sure they can be seen in the pic. they're still pretty small. the second pic is the new blossom panicles forming.


----------



## treefrog

mallika mango. this one's from india. there are two blossom panicles that go from lower left to upper right. the top one has small green fruit visible. the lower panicle holds flower buds that haven't opened yet, and probably won't for a couple more weeks.
don't you just love a double crop?


----------



## lynnemabry

I started my first round of seeds on February 24. The usual summer and winter squash, melons, peppers and tomatoes. Right now all of the beds are full of onions, garlic, leek, carrot, peas, chard and beets.


----------



## treefrog

spot the intrepid dachshund guarding the corner of the wheat patch. she's not a rocket scientist, but she knows wheat comes from the wheat patch, and flour comes from wheat, and COOKIES come from flour!


----------



## prepper82

I got a 14x32 fruit plot and a 30x50 vegetable plot. Just beans and cabbage so far. I got two raised beds also. One for strawberries and the other for onions/carrots. Also growing your on gold and blue potatoes in tire stacks.


----------



## Southbound_SF

Garden so far this year - doesn't look like much, but oh, it will!










Just kale in there for now, and some beans sown. Tomato seedlings in the house for another day or so, then they'll go in, too.


----------



## Adisiwaya

Finally peat pots came.... Transplanting tomatos... 240 more plants to go


----------



## JH-Q

Looks like i'm not planting anything outside anytime soon... 
I was lucky there was a heat wave so the soil thawed and i could dig the pit for greenhouse, so it will be ready in time for this season.
Today there's been heavy snowfall, should be 10cm (4") of fresh snow coming today..

Here's a pic from the vegetable plot, another pic is the berry bushes. (redcurrants and gooseberries) I transplanted them last year from a garden of an old house which was going to be demolished.
There's also two blueberry bushes which my friend's family sent from Poland.


----------



## puddlejumper007

JH-Q that looks a lot like michigan, nice one day and snow the next, nice garden spot...


----------



## BobbyB

I doubled the size of our garden this year. It is now a full out canning garden almost 1 1/2 acres including the young fruit trees, blackberries and grapes.

I have part of it growing the winter stuff and just finished planting most of the Spring stuff.

We are using drip tape this year and it is already a tremendous time, labor and water saver. 

Rows are 225 ' long and we have 6 rows ( 137 pounds seed ) potatoes, 1 row each cream peas, black eyes, and purple hulls, green beans, navy beans, Anasazi beans. Also 100 tomato plants, 4 egg plants,, 13 pepper plants of different varieties, 10 hills each of 5 different cucumbers and 4 varieties of squash. 

8 rows of corn, field and sweet and in 2 weeks we'll plant another 6 rows along with winter squash and pumpkins. 

A short row of okra ( nobody needs 225' of okra ), an heirloom variety of sorghum, 2 rows of poppies for seed, watermelons and cantaloupes. 

We also have 1 row planted 4 drills wide of an old heirloom white wheat from the Sonora desert. ( as is the sorghum ) I figured if they could grow it there, I should be able to grow it here. I'll post more pics as things come along.

I have been getting some old equipment from my Dad and building one row pieces to use with my 8N. That too has been a huge help. I still have a couple of pieces to build and we plan to buy a planter for next year ( this year all was planted by opening a hoe and covered with a rake, except for the potatoes, I opened with a plow and covered with a row disc. )

We have been eating broccoli, collards, turnips and cabbage since about October.


----------



## k9

BobbyB are you using drip irrigation on this?


----------



## LittleRedHen

I love your garden BobbyB...


----------



## treefrog

bud forming in center of "kona sugarloaf" pineapple. good eatin' coming up. september? october??


----------



## treefrog

eponymous moment. that green spot on my tee shirt is a treefrog


----------



## JH-Q

Yay!
The garlic row is sprouting! Those plants truly won't mind freezing.. 

I also started collecting birch sap. A perfect thirst quencher when working in the garden. I'd rather drink this than cola or other sugary drinks... Too bad the season lasts only few weeks and it stores only for day or two. I could freeze it, but it takes up a lot of room in storage and i don't have a big freezer. After taking the pic i covered the container opening with aluminium foil, so bugs can't get into the good stuff..


----------



## A-K-A

BobbyB everyone in the south might disagree about 225' of okra. Is this also a heirloom?

JH-Q do you just drink the sap or is there a processing that it needs first?


----------



## treefrog

sweet potato vines starting to run


----------



## treefrog

ms cardinal setting eggs in my mexicola avocado tree


----------



## treefrog

repotted pineapples for next year's crop.
left from top: smooth cayenne (grocery store type) and two white jade
center three white jade
right from top: variegated and three kona sugarloaf


----------



## po boy

treefrog said:


> sweet potato vines starting to run


How do you keep the pig from eating those vines??? 

I was surprised to see sweet potato plants at the co-op last Monday. Seems to early, but I bought 3 nine packs and they are doing great in the garden.


----------



## A-K-A

I haven't seen any sweet potato slips for sale yet. Have more rain on tap this week


----------



## Adisiwaya

Tons of tomatos, cauliflower, cantaloupe, peppers of many kinds.... Don't use kitchen anyways lol


----------



## treefrog

sweet potato slips are easy peasy to grow your own at home, but you have to start two or three months ahead.

1) place a sweet potato in a pan with an inch of water. in a few days or a week or so, thready white roots will appear.
2) in another week or so, several sprouts will appear on the top of the potato
3)when they are six to ten inches tall, (a) break them off at the potato surface or (b) cut them a half inch up. if you cut, you will get another slip at the same location.
4) stick the slip in a glass of water (submerge about half of it), and in a few days, it will have roots, when the roots are an inch long, the slip is ready to plant.

keep the whole operation well lit and warm and it will work better and faster.

you can get interesting varieties of sweet potatoes at ethnic groceries. they start slips as easy as any other.


----------



## A-K-A

Thank treefrog, this is something i wondered if i could do.


----------



## cjaynes11

While living in Tucson and an apt, I've learned (and started blogging about it) about my experiences in container gardening and how the heat affects the plants amongst other things. Most of the plants I have now, are either heirloom tomatoes, or something that I got from the library, since they have a seed catalog! 
Here are a few pics of what I got going on for now. Planning for my future off grid living outside of Tucson hopefully next year! Otherwise I'll have 3 big Grapefruit trees on my porch!


----------



## cassiedavis6

Seeds started and growing well! Now just need to be planted 
View attachment 46759


----------



## LittleRedHen

Half of my onion transplants... Not sure which ones are here but I think its Walla Walla with some Red River in the back


----------



## LittleRedHen

Ooops I posted the picture from the day I planted them like... hmm 12 ish days ago??? here they are now. Not really growing lol but the grass is green


----------



## LittleRedHen

I have 8 Rhubarb plants but this one was the prettiest... I wish I knew how to get nice big stalks like the lady who always gets Best of Show at the fair! Mine are thin compared to hers but maybe her plants are older?? Mine are 3ish years since planting. I hope I can have nice thick stalks this year for once


----------



## Adisiwaya

Got a new club cadet. Tore a round steel post all round the tines... Tore ground like butter. Even the misses can use it


----------



## flowergurl

I do more flower gardening right now than veggies. So hope you don't mind some flowers in this thread. Here's what's blooming in my gardens right now.

View attachment 46870


View attachment 46871


View attachment 46872


View attachment 46873


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 46874


View attachment 46875


View attachment 46876


View attachment 46877


----------



## flowergurl

Here's some pics from this morning. 

View attachment 46923


View attachment 46924


View attachment 46925


View attachment 46926


View attachment 46927


----------



## treefrog

(L) bug squad on patrol! green anole on maha chanok mango with immature (ca. 1/4") fruits

(R) 1/4" immature mallika mangoes against greenhouse roof


----------



## treefrog

cousin fred (from the insectivorous side of the family) hanging out by a pineapple blossom, waiting for dinner to show up.


----------



## flowergurl

Here some bushes blooming today:









A friend gave me this rose. It is Joseph's Coat i believe. It's first rose this year.









Mock Orange is just starting to bloom. It was a craigslist freebie.









Snowball bush is in full bloom. I got a start of this from my neighbor.









I ordered this bush and planted it, but i forget the name. It has a strong smell and the flying insects love it.


----------



## flowergurl

Iris in bloom now:


----------



## A-K-A

Some one sure has a nice variety of Iris's.

Got sweet potatos planted today also strawberries. Both in tire containment. I know some disagree with using tires.


----------



## flowergurl

Thanks, they are just getting started. 
I use tires as container gardens sometimes. I have a kitchen garden made of
concrete blocks too and now those are supposed to be bad as well. :shrug:


----------



## treefrog

tires for planting containers. i've used them for years. no noticeable bad effects.

most of us have spent considerable time driving down the highway behind vehicles with rubber tires. from time to time i have to replace my tires, because they wear. the material in the tread wears away. according to the law of conservation of matter, that material does not cease to exist. it goes somewhere. i haven't done any research on the matter, but i think it's a pretty good bet that it becomes small (perhaps very small) particles as it wears away, and is dispersed as dust behind all rubber tired vehicles. it's also a pretty good bet that those of us who have followed such vehicles have ingested lots of those particles, likely through breathing. also by swallowing particles that might lodge on mucous membranes.

if we have all ingested something, and nobody's had a noticeable harmful result, it's probably harmless. 

i haven't been harmed. anybody here been harmed? anybody know of anyone who's been harmed? me neither.

i submit the material in tires is almost certainly harmless.

there's waaaaay too much paranoia in the world.


----------



## menollyrj

Our garden, with peas, onions, cabbage, lettuce and potatoes up. Corn is planted but not sprouted yet.









The raised beds we planted at our local senior center.


----------



## A-K-A

Flowergurl and treefrog i also use tires my grand parents did my parents did. I would think the treat in womanized or treated lumber would be more harmful. Unless it is a hundred years old. 

Strawberries




Sweetpotatos




We try to utilize everything at least twice. Even the chicken coup gets used for planting.


----------



## A-K-A

Still got a bit to plant- now things are coming up along with the weeds. Will try to plant remaining okra and corn and some melons today and tomorrow.


----------



## flowergurl

Thanks for sharing your pics AKA. What kind of melons you planting?
Cute yorkie, what's his/her name?

Here's one of my new beauties that bloomed today:


----------



## HoofPick

Here's my mini garden. From the left to right I have sugar snap peas/cilantro, basil, parsley/radish, a bunch of swiss chard, and chives on the end. 








I transplanted the chard a few days ago and they have doubled in size.


----------



## A-K-A

flowergurl said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics AKA. What kind of melons you planting?
> Cute yorkie, what's his/her name?
> 
> Here's one of my new beauties that bloomed today:
> 
> View attachment 47150



Yorkie is Abby she is the boss dog here. Smaller than our chickens but still in charge. 


The melons some crenshaw blanco's the other a french heirloom type. Without the pack in front of me i would only guess. 
We try to plant only heirloom. Then being strictlyl organic. I think one more season it will be. 
The cost for becoming organic certified is too much. So we try to sell on being honest.


----------



## flowergurl

> Smaller than our chickens


Guess it's all about attitude. LOL

Good luck with the melons.


----------



## A-K-A

She keeps the 2 german shepards and a mix breed in line. It must be additude


----------



## treefrog

naranjilla leaf.


----------



## A-K-A

That is very unique


----------



## treefrog

the real reason there are so many little green lizards in florida:


----------



## A-K-A

He just telling her how to save money on Car Insurance.


----------



## A-K-A

I believe these are called Japanese Iris, they are smaller than the others. This bed has gone wild and needs thinned. 

Planted the rest of my red okra yesterday, still have room for more stuff.


----------



## A-K-A

I have my first green tomato on one of the plants... In the south a Green tomato is as good as a ripe one.. I have another overnight shift tonight and a pick up shift tomorrow. Then back to toiling in the earth. Yesterday we cleaned out 40 years (seriously 40 years) of decomposed manure and bedding from one of the old horse stalls. I will use it around some young apple trees. 

We still have more to clean out. To get it back in usable condition- but the material we remove will help in the garden.


----------



## mollymae

Oh gosh a-k-a!!! Pm me if you would like to rid yourself of compost! I too have green maters! Cut broccoli today. We've been having salads and asparagus daily for about a month or so.


----------



## A-K-A

PM sent. 

Drove up thru part of Chandler Mountain area today not a lot of tomatos planted yet.


----------



## mollymae

Transplanted more basil and dill today. Got the poles up for the rattlesnake pole beans. They've almost reached the top of the cattle panels. I'm going to take some pictures tomorrow and try to figure out how to post. The broccoli was fabulous!!! So much more flavor than store bought...imagine that! Anybody know when Brussels sprouts start doing their thing? Our plants are huge but nothing but leaves. We've not grown them before so have no idea. Thanks aka for the pm...but I think I'm too far away. Killen alabama


----------



## A-K-A

mollymae said:


> Transplanted more basil and dill today. Got the poles up for the rattlesnake pole beans. They've almost reached the top of the cattle panels. I'm going to take some pictures tomorrow and try to figure out how to post. The broccoli was fabulous!!! So much more flavor than store bought...imagine that! Anybody know when Brussels sprouts start doing their thing? Our plants are huge but nothing but leaves. We've not grown them before so have no idea. Thanks aka for the pm...but I think I'm too far away. Killen alabama




I understand the driving thing. There is a nursery south about an hour or so. Been trying to get there for 2 weeks now. I worked a extra day this week. So only had 3 off. 
Our snake beans are only 4 to 6 inches high here they went in late. Most everything is poking thru now including weeds. I will try to get pictures this wekend also

Plenty of herbs sage mint 3 varities basil many more- feed us some to friends and her sons. Plenty more to. The sage is from last year and is just fragrant and grows really nice.


----------



## A-K-A

We spent a couple hours watering weeding and mulching and composting. I have began using cardboard and piling composte on it. I had a area i was going to plant popcorn. I think i waited to long. So it will become a pumpkin bed. 

Suzanne harvest herbs for her son and our kitchen.

Sage and Basil



Tomato "Julia's"

.


----------



## cqp33

This is my garden in east TN. I used the mulch to separate each crop and use as a walkway, it will help put some organics back in when I till it under at the end of the year. Here there is lettuce, radish, white & red onion, garlic, elephant garlic, onion seed for green onion later, eggplant, carrots, cauliflower and broccoli.

I have since planted watermelon, cantaloupe, bean (half runners), tomatoes (black krim, Cherokee purple and some store bought hybrids), cayenne, habanero, bell and one other pepper that escapes me. The two big plots in the right/left side are sweet corn. Corn was planted last year where all the other stuff is now.

We also have blueberry, strawberries, asparagus, blackberries, arctic kiwi, pear (Bartlett and Bosc), apples (Granny Smith and red delicious), pecan, hazelnut and walnuts.


----------



## A-K-A

Nice job


----------



## cqp33

A-K-A said:


> Nice job



If that's directed at me thanks, A.K.A.


----------



## A-K-A

cqp33 said:


> If that's directed at me thanks, A.K.A.


It was


----------



## RonTgottagoat

Here's a pic of my garden. Just sprinkled with a organic frtilizer I
Found at feed store (mighty grow)


----------



## Adisiwaya

Soo i did get poatos and onions in a week and half late and tomatos finally going in... Bad trying to be a gardener when im a trucker but im determined


----------



## Adisiwaya

I forgot to add the fact these tomatoes are foot to 2.5 feet tall from 3 different transplants. I plant them deep they get a great root structure. I rototilled the garden few times then i run it down the route again and then shovel the row%walking path onto the tilled row next to it to do raised beds... Variety of tomatoes. The garden is 99% all non gmo heirloom/ organic. Used turkey manure all over the garden (i haul turkey litter in a semi for work, really high nitrogen level and spread rabbit manure and wood ash. Going get some more done today


----------



## A-K-A

Had a welcome amount of rain yesterday evening. Lost one mammoth sunflower plant in it. Fed to the chickens so it was not a total loss. Well worth the rain 

This was at 8:30 this morning







I checked about a hour ago. Nearly another 1" has fallen since then. I did notice the peppers are beginning to form.
Tomatoes are growing nicely also. 
Corn will get help this week.

Banana pepper




Early girl


----------



## A-K-A

Again this morning. Right after i dumped it a shower came.


----------



## Adisiwaya

Got everything in this weekend. Had frost Friday night.... 100 plus tomatos. Bunch of peppers cauliflower and lot of seeds


----------



## A-K-A

Picked first of the banana peppers today. Just 3 but they are coming on now. 
Tomatoes are coming on also.
Planted a bunch of goodies the past couple of days






Head of garden security


----------



## A-K-A

Last fall i had the ideal i would build a compost box in the garden. Before it was built, i began dumping stuff fall decorations fireplace ash leafes etc. Spring came and decided composter should be between the garden and chicken fortress. I scooped up much of the decaying blob of pumpkins and what ever and moved it. Then planted red potatoes. Potatoes came up and pumpkin or squash like vines appeared. Not to let volunteers bother me i left it. Well it has continues to grow. Now blossums and fruits appear. Well the leaves and vines have different characteristics. So we started looking and trying to transplant some of them. We are finding small fruit. Including the gourd in picture. We are not sure what it is. We bought a bunch of pumpkins but don't recall the gourds. Do any of you recognize it?


----------



## boerboy

Training the rose shrubs to be trees



















Made two more raised beds slightly altered design for the slope









Broke the virgin ground using tiller









Our favorite









My favorite. Three kinds of beans. Each in a row.


----------



## A-K-A

Want to leave that JD here for a month or three? Like the rose tree.


----------



## boerboy

A-K-A said:


> Want to leave that JD here for a month or three? Like the rose tree.


Me and my neighbor rented it together. $300 for the weekend. I paid $100.


----------



## A-K-A

I could get by 3 days a year with one. With loader tiller and post auger. Cheaper than buying one for sure.


----------



## boerboy

I need tractor only few days each growing season. But a small tractor with bucket could be great to have in a farm....

I have a jd d130 and in the process of building a custom bucket....


----------



## A-K-A

boerboy said:


> I need tractor only few days each growing season. But a small tractor with bucket could be great to have in a farm....
> 
> I have a jd d130 and in the process of building a custom bucket....




We are not real happy with our new D130. Less than 10 hours and the throttle lever broke off. Blade bent after hitting apiece of bamboo. 
Took two weeks for them to fix throttle lever. Yep the cheap plastic orange lever!


----------



## boerboy

Sorry about that. Honestly I am deeply disappointed with myself for buying a two grand garden tractor instead of buying a older farm tractor..... Getting wiser...


----------



## A-K-A

We bought the JD to mow a not for rent, rental property also. The deck is too wide to go thru the gate. The post are in a cement pad. 
Yep Two grand is a bunch for a mower. Finding a decent used tractor for that might be tough unless you have a truck full of mechanical skills. 





I like the rent ideal....


----------



## boerboy

Wild cherry









Blue berry planted this year


----------



## A-K-A

Blueberries look good as do the cherries


----------



## A-K-A

Too hot today 



The sunflowers are begining to bloom
do any of you know what this is? Test of your knowledge. It is a gourd.


----------



## greenhart

This is my hillside garden a few weeks ago.


----------



## treefrog

unknown variety pineapple, raja puri banana blossom


----------



## boerboy

treefrog said:


> raja puri banana


??? What is that? I had never heard of it


----------



## A-K-A

Yesterday between 1 and 2. Temps went triple digit here. Garden activity has slowed watering late afternoons and early evening. Picking and pruning before noon. 


Sunflowers are all coming on will pick up some cheese cloth for them this week. 

Gourds and cukes and zukes tomatoes all coming in. Hope to dig potatoes in the next week.


----------



## A-K-A

Treefrog how many growing days does a pineapple need?


At 1:30 today


----------



## A-K-A

Started digging Reds untill the heat got me.




So much activity in the Garden now. 








Bee balm



Some of the tomato basket are so heavy with vines and fruit we had to stake them also


----------



## Belfrybat

This morning's harvest. Not shown are the dozen cukes I picked last evening and have them brining plus the dozen ears of peaches and cream corn I took to my neighbour. The tromboncino squash is going crazy right now. I picked two yesterday, and there are three left on the vine that will need picking tomorrow, plus 4 - 5 that are blooming right now. The large round one is (I think) a spaghetti squash cross. I'll know later today when I cut it. I surely hope it's spaghetti like, as there are about 30 growing in various stages.


----------



## A-K-A

Very nice- nice photo too


----------



## postroad

A link to our market garden photos.

https://www.facebook.com/6821982018...41835.682198201828698/828856537162863/?type=1


----------



## A-K-A

Waiting for storm to pass so we can go pick tomatÃ´es and beans.


----------



## Adisiwaya

5 foot tomato plants. My grampa would be proud. Flowering like crazy and bunch of lil tomatos


----------



## boolandk

Our garden as seen from the kitchen window.


----------



## po boy

boolandk said:


> Our garden as seen from the kitchen window.
> 
> View attachment 48467


Very Nice. Is that grass clippings between the beds?


----------



## A-K-A

Beautiful Garden


----------



## boolandk

Thanks! Yes those are grass clippings - used to keep the weeds down.


----------



## po boy

boolandk said:


> Thanks! Yes those are grass clippings - used to keep the weeds down.


Use them between my rows. Makes good soil when it breaks down.


----------



## boolandk

The grass clippings also keep the paths dry. We refresh them a couple times a season when the lawn grows long enough that it requires bagging. Originally the center section of the garden was all tilled so when we put in the three longer raised beds we needed something to cover the paths with. Grass clippings were free and readily available.


----------



## cjaynes11

That looks like a bigger version of an acorn squash. They are usually yellow and about the size of a quarter. Yet with all the other squash and pumpkins that you have thrown in there, it may have blended the 2 or 3 or 4...lol! let it keep going and we shall see what happens!


----------



## Werforpsu

Here is the garden from a few weeks ago, before the torrential rains came. I was just coming home from vacation and the weeds had grown a lot while I was gone.


----------



## SunnybrookFarm

Our first garden. Go big or go home right?


----------



## A-K-A

SunnybrookFarm said:


> View attachment 49047
> 
> 
> Our first garden. Go big or go home right?


You must have a generous deer population. Your fence appears to be 6 feet high


----------



## SunnybrookFarm

We sure do  didn't want to risk feeding them instead of us.


----------



## A-K-A

SunnybrookFarm said:


> We sure do  didn't want to risk feeding them instead of us.


Protien to go with the salad is always good.

In my best Sam Elliot voice, Venison it's for Dinner tonight


----------



## Skip

A-K-A said:


> JH-Q do you just drink the sap or is there a processing that it needs first?


You can drink the sap fresh, but I would start with a small quanity to get your gut use to it. Too much can ask for a sore belly, laxative effect. It can also be boiled down into syrup, takes a larger quanity and has a different flavour than the maple syrup Hope this helps.


----------



## A-K-A

Thank you


----------



## boerboy

Small bounty today


----------



## Wingatefarm

Having a great year! Put up 15 pounds of zucchini and summer squash, shredded and diced, 5 pounds of green beans and just canned 11 quarts of tomato sauce. More tomatoes coming in every day.


----------



## treefrog

rabbit control squad reinforcements


----------



## Merfman

Picked about half of the potatoes tonight. All these came from a 7x10 foot area,~24 plants.


----------



## cassiedavis6

love my garden


----------



## boerboy

Enjoying so far....



























Also some great weeds


----------



## Chucknbob

Could be my most colorful harvest.


----------



## treefrog

mystery pineapple. about a hundred years ago, there was a pineapple industry in the punta gorda fl area. it died out around 1920. this variety of pineapple was collected as a feral survivor. we ate it yesterday. it was unlike any i have ever found at the grocery store. fragrant, sweet, no acid, juicy, tender, soft edible core, pale yellow flesh. i suspect it to be a variant of the "abacaxi" or "pernambuco" type grown in brasil.


----------



## HoofPick

Had a short day at work so I was finally able to get some stuff done on my container garden. The tomatoes were out of control and look much better now

Before








After








The sugar snap peas are doing great and my new bay plant has quite a bit of new growth on it. 















Close up of the herbs by the tomatoes. 








Rest of the containers.


----------



## urban gleaner

flowergurl said:


> Here some bushes blooming today:
> 
> View attachment 47012
> 
> 
> A friend gave me this rose. It is Joseph's Coat i believe. It's first rose this year.
> 
> View attachment 47013
> 
> 
> Mock Orange is just starting to bloom. It was a craigslist freebie.
> 
> View attachment 47014
> 
> 
> .


Oh wow, I LOVE mock orange! One of the houses across the ally from me had one on their back fence. Until some jerkoff bought the place and chopped the trees to put in more parking. Next door to campus of major University, so the students cram in as many as possible per house.


----------

